# New puppy in foster care



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's Freckles. She came in last night and seems to be settling in well. She's a smooth coat, red merle, about 10 months old. She only weighs 3.2 pounds, which is why the puppymill dumped her. They said she wouldn't be profitable to breed. You guessed it. They don't pay for c-sections. Due to her markings, I named her Freckles for now. We'll be working on housetraining and socialization. She likes attention and gives sugars already so I'm sure she'll be just fine when I find her a new home. She's a little submissive right now but I don't know that's her true personality. It takes a bit for them to feel comfortable enough to show their real selves. I do know she's not a fear biter, yippeee!!! 





































I'm so happy we saved this one. The Yorkie that came in at the same time has so many issues from being housed in a puppymill her first 6 years. It's so sad and will take quite a bit of rehabbing before she's suitable for a family home. I'm thankful to God Freckles didn't grow and they decided they didn't want her anymore. She'll have a much better life now and will be loved for who she is, not how much money she can make for someone.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

She is such a pretty little thing. 

These puppy mills make me soo mad. 

Like you said. Thank god she didnt grow anymore. Bless her, so pleased she will find a better home now. xx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

AWWWEEE she is so cute. I just want to scoop her up and love on her. She deserves it. sweet little girl!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww, isn't she so sweet!!!! Can you send her to me?  (I wish I could have more)

Her little size reminds me of my little G. :love7:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh she's just adoreable.. Lisa you really are fantastic for what you do.. I wish you were near i'd volunteer to help any time!!! 

I wish there were people like you over here!!!

Cute name too!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Those PM stories are so sad. I can't believe the things they do. It's beyond me how they can look in those sweet innocent faces and consider them a cash ticket, and nothing more.  It's wonderful that there are people like you Lisa, that can help save them.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Shes adorable!! Glad that you saved her from a puppy mill!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh she's a doll baby. I bet she'll find a great home right away. Who could resist that little munchkin.  Thank you Lisa for all you do for our rescues. Thank God there are people out there to act as a safety net for these innocent babies.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw what a pretty little girl. I'm glad she will be getting a good home. I echo everyone's thoughts, it's wonderful work that you do.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

that's so sad what they do to her and the rest, I am glad she is safe with you and will be finding a wonderful home for her. she looks pretty good and a cutie =)


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

SHe is sooooo cute!!!!  I wish I could get another Chi right now....


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She's very sweet, so glad she's not going on to breed, thankfully they had the sense to let her go. She is so lucky to be with you now


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Shes absolutely gorgeous. So glad she is out of that place.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

She's adorable! I love her face and her color! <3
Puppy Mills are heinous :-(


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

She is so pretty...thank god she isn't in that mill any more and has a chance for a good home!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Freckles is gonna be a fantastic companion for her new family. I'm amazed at how well she's doing today. I'm hoping I'll be able to introduce her to a few of mine own after her intiation period. She acts like she wants to play with them when she see them. It'll be more fun for her to have playmates, and it makes housetraining easier if they have some to lead by example.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Good luck for the rest of your life freckles 

I don't understand how puppy mills can be legal, there should be some sort of controls


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww so sweet.She is just the sweetest looking girl.Love the name we have a little chi boy named Mr.Freckles.
Thank God she got out of there.


----------



## Silly Tilly (May 11, 2010)

WoW! she is so cute, just so terrible how those puppy mills treat animals. Its truely gets me sick. 
Amimal rights over here in PR arent that good alot of strays, abuse and neglect seen over here, sad thing its a very tiny hand full of ppl that try to help.

Thanks God theres always someone willing to help these lil furbabys.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

she is gorgeous  if i was closer i would adopt her in a heart beat .......


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

She is so adorable!!
Am so glad she is in a safe lovng place now, and will find a forever home she deserves it!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Good on you for being such a great foster home for the puppy mill pups. She is a lucky girl. I am sure all of the merle fans here will be knocking on your door.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hooray for people like you, that help innocent animals. She is a doll and I love her name.  Hope she finds a wonderful home soon!


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

i was only telling my partner about freckles today, i think she is stunning and although i am after a white chi next, i personally would pay more for her than other chis due to the unusal colours, i just wish i lived closer, i would have her in an instant x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

She is gorgeous! Kudos to you for fostering her and the Yorkie to they could be adopted into forever homes. We need more people like you.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Update - Freckles has a new home*

Ms. Freckles has a new forever home and will going to her family on Sunday. She'll have a brother and a sister to play with and her mommy is home full time. Mom does lots of charity work as a Lucy impersonator and Freckles will be going with her, dressed accordingly, to the hospitals, hospice, nursing homes, and rescue events that she donates her services to. Mom is a cancer survivor so the cause is near and dear to her heart. She's also been involved in rescue for many years and her other dogs are rescues too. She was specifically looking for a wee one that she could carry all the time, as she has limited strength in that arm due to the cancer. I'm thrilled this worked out so well. It's a great pairing for both of them.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's wonderful, you did a great job! I'm happy for sweet little Freckles.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

She's beautiful. I have NEVER seen or heard of a red merle before. What unique coloring.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

She's absolutely beautiful! Very lucky to have gotten out of that terrible situation.

Forgive me for asking though but I'm curious, is the particular mill that she's from being shut down?? You mentioned a yorkie coming from there also. I'm just wondering; because a lot of puppy mills will "use" rescues as an excuse to dump off the dogs they don't want anymore and surrender them over, however as long as nothings actually being done to CLOSE down the mill, it just makes more room for another dog. I mean I **definitely** agree she should've been saved, and no rescue should ever turn down a surrender, but I'm wondering how many other dogs will fill her place if the actual mill isn't being closed down.. sounds like it's not the first time this puppy mill has given up a dog. Again sorry for asking but I always try to look at things from different perspectives..


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

awwwwwww i love her I wish I could get another one right now I would adopt her lol poor girl looking forward to hearing about updates


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

LiMarChis said:


> Ms. Freckles has a new forever home and will going to her family on Sunday. She'll have a brother and a sister to play with and her mommy is home full time. Mom does lots of charity work as a Lucy impersonator and Freckles will be going with her, dressed accordingly, to the hospitals, hospice, nursing homes, and rescue events that she donates her services to. Mom is a cancer survivor so the cause is near and dear to her heart. She's also been involved in rescue for many years and her other dogs are rescues too. She was specifically looking for a wee one that she could carry all the time, as she has limited strength in that arm due to the cancer. I'm thrilled this worked out so well. It's a great pairing for both of them.


thats great to here guess I was late reading this post!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> She's absolutely beautiful! Very lucky to have gotten out of that terrible situation.
> 
> Forgive me for asking though but I'm curious, is the particular mill that she's from being shut down?? You mentioned a yorkie coming from there also. I'm just wondering; because a lot of puppy mills will "use" rescues as an excuse to dump off the dogs they don't want anymore and surrender them over, however as long as nothings actually being done to CLOSE down the mill, it just makes more room for another dog. I mean I **definitely** agree she should've been saved, and no rescue should ever turn down a surrender, but I'm wondering how many other dogs will fill her place if the actual mill isn't being closed down.. sounds like it's not the first time this puppy mill has given up a dog. Again sorry for asking but I always try to look at things from different perspectives..


Sorry, I missed this when you posted a few days ago. Just saw it. Freckles was from a different puppymill, same area of the state, than the Yorkie. In the Yorkie's case, absolutely the PM uses rescues as a dump site for those that are too old or costly to breed anymore. Nothing we can do about it but take in those they let go of. Otherwise, their ending is not so great. Atleast this way, they have a chance at a new life. Freckles was taken to AC to be PTS by a different PM because she's too little to breed profitably, her exact words. The girl working the desk screens for rescue and took her directly to her foster home as soon as the papers were signed surrendering the dog. Found out later, the woman changed her mind and came back a few hours later...told her to bad, so sad, they weren't giving the dog back. 

You are absolutely correct that some PM use rescue as a means of making room for other, younger dogs. It's a sad situation. I wished we could close them all down but it's near impossible to get it done. We will continue to help those we can, realizing it doesn't solve the long term problems, just the short term solution for the dogs being surrendered that day.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

I love her little face. It makes me want to scoop her up and give her many snuggles and smooches. Thank you for taking her in! I'm so happy that she will get the good life that she deserves.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Freckles is one lucky Girl, Geeze when if ever will puppy mills end?


----------



## cybersleuth58 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd kill to have her. But I am in New England and you are in FL. She is absolutely beautiful! Look at her face! I have a big thing for the merles.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

shes gorgeous,and i hope she finds a loving forever home soon.xxxxxx


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

LiMarChis said:


> Sorry, I missed this when you posted a few days ago. Just saw it. Freckles was from a different puppymill, same area of the state, than the Yorkie. In the Yorkie's case, absolutely the PM uses rescues as a dump site for those that are too old or costly to breed anymore. Nothing we can do about it but take in those they let go of. Otherwise, their ending is not so great. Atleast this way, they have a chance at a new life. Freckles was taken to AC to be PTS by a different PM because she's too little to breed profitably, her exact words. The girl working the desk screens for rescue and took her directly to her foster home as soon as the papers were signed surrendering the dog. Found out later, the woman changed her mind and came back a few hours later...told her to bad, so sad, they weren't giving the dog back.
> 
> You are absolutely correct that some PM use rescue as a means of making room for other, younger dogs. It's a sad situation. I wished we could close them all down but it's near impossible to get it done. We will continue to help those we can, realizing it doesn't solve the long term problems, just the short term solution for the dogs being surrendered that day.


First- Freckles is a beautiful doggie and I'm very glad she found a fur-ever home.

Second- I can't believe there are puppy mills so close to home. You always think of them as being "somewhere" else. So sad. I'm glad Freckles is free from it all though.


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

Daisydoo there are people who rescue and foster the little ones here in the uk. I f you wanted to help I could suggest one. Just a shame that is is needed at all and that all dogs cant have wonderful forever homes.


----------

